
Show HN: Awesome-indie – Resources for independent developers to make money - mezod
https://github.com/mezod/awesome-indie
======
mezod
I also wrote this super short post on how the repository got to #1 on github
:)

[https://medium.com/@mezood/making-money-from-your-own-
code-h...](https://medium.com/@mezood/making-money-from-your-own-code-has-
never-been-easier-but-its-still-hard-2242ddaae6a1)

